# Ibook G3 700MHZ Upgrade Disque Dure, quelle limite pour le choix du disque



## ErwanMacgeneration (11 Juin 2007)

Bonjour a tous,
 je souhaite changer le disque dur de mon ibook G3 700 MHz 14" 640 de RAM , équipé actuellement d'un DD de 30 Giga:4200 Rpm avec l'OS 10.4 ....il est plein comme un Oeuf...
je lorgne chez Macway qui me dit que je peux mettre un DD 100giga 7200rpm le Top quoi.....
et puis le responsable Agrée du quartier me dit que nenni il ne faut pas mettre plus de 80 giga 7200rpm...et puis CLG qui me dit non il faut pas dépasser 60 7200 RPM enfin APPLE qui me dit il n'y a pas de test connu pour ce type d'upgrade on ne sait pas si cela marche, la machine n'est pas prévue pour ça ....J' ai commecé mon enquete hier soir je fini aujourd'hui sans savoir si oui ou non cet upgrade est une folie, si macway est un vilain casseur de ibook G3 ou si apple veut revendre son dernier mac....

je fais donc appel (et non apple Hihi) à votre expérience pour m'aiguiller vers le choix judicieux pour la survie de mon cher Ibook G3..... 

mon idée sur la question c'est que ça augmente la consommation d'électricité et donc la durée d'utilisation de la batterie diminue....je ne sais pas non plus si l'adaptateur est capable de fournir l'énergie nécessaire pour assurer le bon fonctionnement de tous les éléments présents ....et puis il y a peut-etre un risque de chaleur supplémentaire fourni par le DD .....c'est tout ce que je vois .....


----------

